# Hot water temperatuer without a thermometer?



## Grimey1986 (Jan 20, 2018)

Looking for some help with a project. Im looking for a reliable way to check the temperature on a 2 "L" copper hot water feed to a dishtank. Being as this is a restaurant, shuting down the water to add a thermometer well is a non starter for the owner. On a past project i had a boiler rep use some sort of surface probe and would ideally like something similar but i have no idea what it was even called.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

This should work


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

FLIR. Infra red thermal imaging camera. Starting at $500.00.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

*Hello! Introduction Requested* 
An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/. 

The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession) 

Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, yrs in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field. 

This info helps members who are waiting to welcome you to the best plumbing site there is. 

We look forward to your valuable input.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Grimey1986 said:


> Looking for some help with a project. Im looking for a reliable way to check the temperature on a 2 "L" copper hot water feed to a dishtank. Being as this is a restaurant, shuting down the water to add a thermometer well is a non starter for the owner. On a past project i had a boiler rep use some sort of surface probe and would ideally like something similar but i have no idea what it was even called.


I'm going to ignore the fact that this forum is for professionals only and this forum requires and introduction. I'll also ignore the fact that you ignored those requirements and went straight for free advice hoping to avoid hiring 1 of my plumbing brothers somewhere.

NOT. :vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Tommy plumber said:


> FLIR. Infra red thermal imaging camera. Starting at $500.00.


I've used that before it works great. The best part is that you can get a cell phone app that directs instant access in real time.


----------

